# ATI Mobility Radeon HD3650 in Toshiba Satellite A350-13A

## stefand

I've been trying to get the ATI Mobility Radeon HD3650 card in my Toshiba Satellite A350-13A to run for some time now. As it stands, none of the drivers give me a working X session. The most I get is a blank screen.

This is the card in question:

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobilitiy Radeon HD 3650

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV635 Audio device [Radeon HD 3600 Series]
```

I've tried installing various versions of ati-drivers, radeonhd and xf86-video-ati, including bleeding edge ones, disabling all framebuffer options, compiling drm and drm_radeon as modules, disabling CONFIG_X86_PAT, booting with ram=2g and enabling MTRR_SANITIZER. None of those seem to help. Nor do several livecds I've tried.

When using radeonhd (with a minimalistic xorg.conf) I get this:

```
(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped IO @ 0xbfef0000 to 0x7fe29adaa000 (size 0x00010000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped FB @ 0xc0000000 to 0x7fe276cbc000 (size 0x20000000)

(WW) RADEONHD(0): rhdVGASaveFB: Unable to access the VGA framebuffer (0xFFFFFFFF)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Attempting to enable power management

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Engine Clock: 13823570

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Memory Clock: 9215710

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Chip Voltage: 0

(EE) RADEONHD(0): D1CRTCDisable: Failed to Unsync CRTC 1

(EE) RADEONHD(0): rhdAllIdle: unable to stop CRTC: cannot idle MC

 

Fatal server error:

AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0

 
```

The framebuffer warning isn't there in radeonhd-1.2.3, but it doesn't make a difference.

When using fglrx (ati-drivers-9.9-r2, xorg.conf generated by ati-config –initial) I get this:

```
(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.88

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: M86

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(EE) fglrx(0): CAIL: CAIL_ASICSetup failed, error 1

(EE) fglrx(0): GetBIOSParameter failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitAdatper failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === end

(EE) fglrx(0): PPLIB: PPLIB is not initialized!.

(EE) fglrx(0): PPLIB: swlPPLibNotifyEventToPPLib() failed!

(EE) fglrx(0):        ulEventType = 0000000c, ulEventData = 00000001

 

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xorg_backtrace+0x26) [0x4ecc06]

1: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x39) [0x48b109]

2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7fd0d2d98290]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(swlDalHelperClose+0x87) [0x7fd0d15528a7]

4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(atiddxFreeScreen+0x129) [0x7fd0d152e589]

5: /usr/bin/X(xf86DeleteScreen+0x7e) [0x48397e]

6: /usr/bin/X(InitOutput+0xe2d) [0x46bfad]

7: /usr/bin/X(main+0x206) [0x431036]

8: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7fd0d2d845c6]

9: /usr/bin/X [0x430679]

 

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11. Server aborting
```

With xf86-video-ati, starting the server doesn't fail, but I'm left with a totally blank screen.

Does anyone here have a similar laptop/gfx card? What should I look for? Any hints on how to make this work would be most appreciated.

----------

## Raniz

Have you tried with the conventional ati-drivers?

----------

## stefand

 *Quote:*   

> When using fglrx (ati-drivers-9.9-r2, xorg.conf generated by ati-config –initial)[...]

 

Yes, as you can see.

----------

## yangman

If you're running xorg-server-1.6*, it starts to a black screen by default.  Due to an unrelated quirk, the cursor isn't displayed on first boot, so you won't see a cursor either.  Make sure you're not mistaking this for a non-functioning setup.

As for radeonhd, make sure you are running 1.2.5 or newer.  Anything earlier than that is very old, and is essentially unsupported.

----------

## stefand

Actually, Xorg doesn't start at all. Not when using radeonhd 1.2.5 or even the git version, not with the newest ati-drivers.

----------

## yangman

Post the entirety of your Xorg.0.log with radeonhd and xorg.conf please.

----------

## stefand

Here they are:

xorg.conf

Xorg.0.log

----------

## yangman

Seems like a GPU-specific bug or quirk that's not previously been reported.

Please give either the radeonhd or xf86-video-ati mailling lists a ping with the appropriate Xorg.0.log.  radeonhd@opensuse.org and xorg-driver-ati@lists.x.org, respectively.

----------

## stefand

Actually, the radeonhd mailing list already seems to have a report for this card, or at least one with the same ID. Unfortunately, none of the suggestions there work. The fglrx module isn't loaded, I checked. MTRR seems properly set, but I have MTRR_SANITIZER enabled anyway. mtrr_uncover doesn't want to fix anything either, so I guess that's not the root of the problem. Should I refile the bug anyway?

----------

